# Alternatives to Monkey Grass? (Mondo grass)



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Monkey grass and Mondo are two different plants. You have liriope. You may want to conseider mondo or dwarf mondo. Very low maintenance, excellent border plant.


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

That goes against the common thinking over here Kap...where do you get your source of info? Mondo=Monkey=liriope...
:yes:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

seems google can't decide either. these are 3 different quotes i found....

All monkey grass falls into two categories: Liriope (lily turf) or Ophiopogon ( mondo).

Mondo grass (monkey grass) is related to liriope but not the same plant. 

Often confused with Liriope, the Ophiophogon japonicus has narrower leaves, smaller flowers and bluer fruits. Similarly, many people assume that Mondo grass and Monkey grass are the same plant with two different names. Although many gardeners will tell you the same thing, there is actually a difference between the two. For instance, Mondo grass feels smoother and grows taller than Monkey grass. Mondo grass bulbs are also bigger than Monkey grass. All of these translate to Mondo grass being more difficult to manage and get rid of, in comparison to Monkey grass.

you decide.... lol

DM


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

> Mondo grass feels smoother and grows taller than Monkey grass. Mondo grass bulbs are also bigger than Monkey grass. All of these translate to Mondo grass being more difficult to manage and get rid of


*In my experience*, mondo (ophio) is a much smaller clumping plant which resembles a small tuft of fine-bladed fescue. I have not seen bulbs from either mondo nor liriope. Liriope is twice as tall, give or take, and spreads more by self-seeding.

Class project:
Where did the name Monkey Grass come from for either?


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

ccarlisle said:


> That goes against the common thinking over here Kap...where do you get your source of info? Mondo=Monkey=liriope...
> :yes:



http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/OF-28.pdf

http://www.ctahr.hawaii.edu/oc/freepubs/pdf/liriope.pdf


----------

